# ETO and PTO Anniversary Threads



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

There have been 2 threads started about what happened each day in the ETO and the PTO. They will be updated daily and anyone can post in these threads, however only post info about the PTO in the PTO thread and everything else in the ETO thread.

These 2 threads will be a whole world of information about the war and should be intersting. Lets keep them going and everyone enjoy them.


----------



## SpitfireSon (Feb 20, 2009)

Can u explain that in english


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 20, 2009)

Uh...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 20, 2009)

SpitfireSon said:


> Can u explain that in english



What are you talking about? That was english...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2009)

I certainly understood it without problem, and my English is 'Geordie' English, which not even I can understand!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2009)

If the event happened "on this date" 65 years ago .....

Events in the Indian Ocean, CBI or anywhere in the Pacific, put it in the PTO thread.

Events in the Middle east, Russia, MTO, ETO, or Atlantic, put it in the ETO thread.

Anything to do with mainland USA or Canada can go in either threads.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What are you talking about? That was english...



Probably because, unlike other adlers, you can write "English with a German accent"


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## brandon111 (Feb 24, 2009)

DIE SPAMMER


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 24, 2009)

Banned for spamming...


----------



## airoplanes (Feb 24, 2009)

SpitfireSon said:


> Can u explain that in english



i don't get it either!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2009)

airoplanes said:


> i don't get it either!



You do not get what the first post says in English?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 26, 2009)

Stop spamming that website, William...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 26, 2009)

Damn spammers. Interesting threads, should be visiting them more often.


----------

